# Open wound on neck of young bird



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a young bird that has an open wound on his neck. It is not bleeding, but doesnt look to good. He obviousally fell out of the nest box, and got picked on by the other birds. He was only down there for maby 3 hours, but it was long enough for him to get torn up. It doesn't seem to be life threating, but I am worried about infection. Could I clean it with alchol and put neosporin on it? Thanks


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

A very good flush is in order. Use peroxide, or alcohol for that. After flushing it, you need to treat it as a sterile area. Yes, apply some Neosporin, or any type of antibacterial ointment. If it's a large wound, and it's in an area where you can wrap without hindering the bird, then go ahead and wrap some gauze around it.

Keep checking on it, then - as soon as a good scab forms, then the gauze should come off, to allow the wound to fully heal.

Good luck - I hope your bird is feeling better soon!

Laura


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would not use alcohol, but that's my personal view. To cleanse wounds, a sterile saline soultion is good, if you can get a couple of capsules from a pharmacy. Failing that, a remedy that people used for cleaning wounds on animals and people was just good old fashioned salt water, but preferably boiled and then cooled, to sterilise it as far as possible.

I have never used Neosporin - wouldn't attempt to advise you there. Again, if a pharmacy is available, a "hydrocolloid gel" on a wound will keep it from scabbing over too fast and sealing in any possible infection,and internal tissue from drying too much.

John

(Sorry, Rialize, we were writing at the same time!)


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

We have some iodine. I know alchol might be a little harsh as well as peroxide.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think I would use alcohol either .. too harsh and will burn and sting. Peroxide or Betadine diluted (one part to nine parts water) will do the job and be easier on the bird. Once the wound is cleaned just about any human antibiotic cream can be applied or the type of product that John posted.

Terry


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

You made a point that I forgot, Terry!

Yes - if you use peroxide or alcohol, then you should dilute it. In the rehab center, I was always taught that in the absence of 'vet-brand' flushing solution, to use diluted alcohol or peroxide. It is true that alcohol can be a little harsh... I really should not have recommended it for a smaller animal. 

Sorry for the mistake!

Laura

PS - It's no problem, John!


----------

